# Shrimp Happy: White Cloud Minnows dying



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

In my experiences my white clouds thrive in water with a ph lower than 7.6. That high of a ph might be a little pushing it IMO


----------



## Finicky (Nov 8, 2011)

the rest died. Shrimp still happy. As for the pH, the pet store I bought them from uses similar water...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Weird.. I've actually cycled with WCMM when I first started keeping aquariums. I even bred them in a plastic tub, had like 150 babes from 8 WCMM. It was crazy! haha It might be the pH, but idk..


----------



## Finicky (Nov 8, 2011)

So I checked my water; 0 ammonia, and a little nitrite 5~10ish? I also got 4 more minnows this time 2 feeders and 2 'regular' ones. We'll see how this turns out...


----------



## Finicky (Nov 8, 2011)

AARGH..they all died again. Shrimp still hanging in there. The feeders died overnight, the 'regular' minnows survived a day longer. I don't know what's going on, or what to do..

and as for the shrimp, I don't know what they're eating; they're not touching the fish flakes or blanched zucchini piece I put in there as far as I can tell, but they must be growing. I saw three or four had molted recently...


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Water might be to cold for them? Also Nitrites 5-10 is killer surprised the shrimp are still alive.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

This is weird. WCMM are really hardy. In your OP you said you don't have a test kit. Did you end up getting one at all? If not, don't trust test STRIPS, get the liquid testers. Reason for asking is 5-10 nitrites is crazy high, the shrimp should be dead if this was correct. Although my WCMM DID survive at 8Ammonia, 5 Nitrite, and high nitrates.

Temperature is not the issue, as WCMM are coldwater fish, although they can handle warmer temperatures of a tropical community tank. 

Also how are the fish dying? Do you just walk by and see a dead fish or do you actually see them going belly up out of nowhere? Another possibility, but highly unlikely is that the shrimp are attacking the WCMM, although I doubt it because the fish are fast.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you tried a partial water change?
How recently has the tank been set up?
It is possible that the gradual build-up of nitrites has allowed the shrimp to adjust, but it's shocking the WCMM.

I'd let the tank finish it's cycle before adding and killing anything else.
Maybe do a 10-25% water change to bring the nitrites down.

Was the old HOB running on another tank before putting it on this one, or was it pulled out of storage before putting it on the tank?
How frequently are you feeding the shrimp?
How much are you feeding them?
How long after feeding do you take the uneaten food out?


----------

